# OFA Hips



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here knows about OFA hips, I had Xrays done on Sam today and had them give me a copy of the Xray and I dont know how to read them or what they show. The vet said that the results should be back in about 2 weeks but I'd like to see what others think,. this is the first time I've had this done and I'm not good at comparing them to the ones on the OFA site. HELP! :help:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have no experience but from what I learned from this video he looks to be positioned good. I'm sure you will get opinions

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...explaining-importance-positioning-x-rays.html


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The balls look like they're starting to deform and they don't look too snug in the sockets either. I'd guess mild HD... maybe fair at best.


----------



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> The balls look like they're starting to deform and they don't look too snug in the sockets either. I'd guess mild HD... maybe fair at best.


Oh god I was hoping for at least a Fair, both her parents have Good hips, and we were really careful about what she gets fed and not ever over-exercised, etc.... it would be terrible if she didn't pass.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What did your vet think of the x-rays? 

The hips really don't look terrible. He might never even show symptoms. I'd be proactive with glucosamine and supplementing starting now though.


----------



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> What did your vet think of the x-rays?
> 
> The hips really don't look terrible. He might never even show symptoms. I'd be proactive with glucosamine and supplementing starting now though.


the vet today said her elbows looked excellent but the hips she couldn't really tell she thought maybe Fair but said that the people at OFA would be a much better judge on the hips. I'll order some glucosamine right now.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Shedevilx15 said:


> the vet today said her elbows looked excellent but the hips she couldn't really tell she thought maybe Fair but said that the people at OFA would be a much better judge on the hips. I'll order some glucosamine right now.


Wait for some more opinions before you start ordering stuff. There's a lot of breeders on here that knows about this stuff better than me. Maybe they'll have a different opinion than me.

There's lots of threads about supplementing and HD. Definitely do a search through some of those old threads. Lots of good info.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I agree with Lucy. There is less than 50% coverage if the head, thickening if the neck and they look mottled already. I would be surprised if you got a Fair.

But I am not an orthopedist so my opinion is just that. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> I agree with Lucy. There is less than 50% coverage if the head, thickening if the neck and they look mottled already. I would be surprised if you got a Fair.
> 
> But I am not an orthopedist so my opinion is just that.
> 
> ...


That is not what I wanted to hear, but I do value your opinion and will be sitting on pins and needles until OFA gets back to me with their results.

Here is my other question though, Sammy tested positive for lyme and Anaplasmosis last year and this year, but shows no signs of either disease, if she had an infection of either or both, could that have effected her hips? The Vets determined there is not an active infection at this time, and she has always been on flea/tick preventative and heartworm preventative so I dont understand why she tested positive for those but she acts happy and healthy as can be, and never limps or shows any problems with her hips, etc. she always tests negative for heartworms.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm thinking it's probably something genetic. Post her pedigree in the bloodlines and pedigrees section and see if the pedigree people see any dogs in there that may possibly throw bad hips.


----------



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> I'm thinking it's probably something genetic. Post her pedigree in the bloodlines and pedigrees section and see if the pedigree people see any dogs in there that may possibly throw bad hips.


this is the link to her pedigree, they all have really good OFA results.....I just don't understand :'(
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=695265-maibrie-vom-landholz


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My first thought was that the right hip looked dysplastic... sorry, hope you get better results from OFA.. sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is he showing any symptoms at all? Any limping? Clicking noises? Hard to get up or down stairs? Bunny hopping?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Does not appear to have a full desired covering of the femoral head. Right femoral head looks like it has some bone wear . No obvious signs in the joint capsule of osteoarthritis (which is what causes pain and slinical signs) but definite change to at least the right femoral head. Thickening of the femoral necks.

I would guess mild would be the rating. Possibly fair. 

I nor anyone else on here is an orthopedic surgeon so wait for your results. Infection could potentially cause deposit and growth change but not sure if those two infections could. As well since it appears that the right one is worse, could be an old injury.

Zeke is 6 and was just diagnosed with mild dysplasia. He too has no signs of osteoarthritis setting in yet. keep her lean active and healtht with good muscle tone, look at supplements if she is labeled mild or fair, and youll be alright. Those are not horrible hips by any means.

Here are zekes mild hips. NOT OFA, btw. Just diagnosed as mild HD. His right side is also worse



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Examination of Hip Grading
*The phenotypic evaluation of hips done by the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals falls into seven different categories. Those categories are Normal (Excellent, Good, Fair), Borderline, and Dysplastic (Mild, Moderate, Severe). Once each of the radiologists classifies the hip into one of the 7 phenotypes above, the final hip grade is decided by a consensus of the 3 independent outside evaluations. Examples would be: *


*Two* radiologists reported *Excellent*, *one* *Good*—the final grade would be *Excellent*
*One* radiologist reported *Excellent, one Good, one Fair*—the final grade would be *Good*
*One* radiologist reported *Fair*, *two* radiologists reported *Mild*—the final grade would be *Mild*
The hip grades of Excellent, Good and Fair are within normal limits and are given OFA numbers. This information is accepted by AKC on dogs with permanent identification (tattoo, microchip) and is in the public domain. Radiographs of Borderline, Mild, Moderate and Severely dysplastic hip grades are reviewed by the OFA radiologist and a radiographic report is generated documenting the abnormal radiographic findings. _*Unless the owner has chosen the open database, dysplastic hip grades are not in the public domain. *_
*Excellent*

Excellent: this classification is assigned for superior conformation in comparison to other animals of the same age and breed. There is a deep seated ball (femoral head) which fits tightly into a well-formed socket (acetabulum) with minimal joint space. There is almost complete coverage of the socket over the ball.








*Good *

Good: slightly less than superior but a well-formed congruent hip joint is visualized. The ball fits well into the socket and good coverage is present.








*Fair*

Fair: Assigned where minor irregularities in the hip joint exist. The hip joint is wider than a good hip phenotype. This is due to the ball slightly slipping out of the socket causing a minor degree of joint incongruency. There may also be slight inward deviation of the weight-bearing surface of the socket (dorsal acetabular rim) causing the socket to appear slightly shallow. This can be a normal finding in some breeds however, such as the Chinese Shar Pei, Chow Chow, and Poodle.








*Borderline*

Borderline: there is no clear cut consensus between the radiologists to place the hip into a given category of normal or dysplastic. There is usually more incongruency present than what occurs in the minor amount found in a fair but there are no arthritic changes present that definitively diagnose the hip joint being dysplastic. There also may be a bony projection present on any of the areas of the hip anatomy illustrated above that can not accurately be assessed as being an abnormal arthritic change or as a normal anatomic variant for that individual dog. To increase the accuracy of a correct diagnosis, it is recommended to repeat the radiographs at a later date (usually 6 months). This allows the radiologist to compare the initial film with the most recent film over a given time period and assess for progressive arthritic changes that would be expected if the dog was truly dysplastic. Most dogs with this grade (over 50%) show no change in hip conformation over time and receive a normal hip rating; usually a fair hip phenotype.
*Mild*

Mild Hip Dysplasia: there is significant subluxation present where the ball is partially out of the socket causing an incongruent increased joint space. The socket is usually shallow only partially covering the ball. There are usually no arthritic changes present with this classification and if the dog is young (24 to 30 months of age), there is an option to resubmit an radiograph when the dog is older so it can be reevaluated a second time. Most dogs will remain dysplastic showing progression of the disease with early arthritic changes. Since HD is a chronic, progressive disease, the older the dog, the more accurate the diagnosis of HD (or lack of HD). 









*Moderate*

Moderate Hip Dysplasia: there is significant subluxation present where the ball is barely seated into a shallow socket causing joint incongruency. There are secondary arthritic bone changes usually along the femoral neck and head (termed remodeling), acetabular rim changes (termed osteophytes or bone spurs) and various degrees of trabecular bone pattern changes called sclerosis. Once arthritis is reported, there is only continued progression of arthritis over time.








*Severe*

Severe Hip Dysplasia: assigned where radiographic evidence of marked dysplasia exists. There is significant subluxation present where the ball is partly or completely out of a shallow socket. Like moderate HD, there are also large amounts of secondary arthritic bone changes along the femoral neck and head, acetabular rim changes and large amounts of abnormal bone pattern changes.








*Other Hip Dysplasia Registries—An Approximation 
*

OFAFCI (European)BVA (UK/Australia)SV (Germany)ExcellentA-10-4 (no > 3/hip)NormalGoodA-25-10 (no > 6/hip)NormalFairB-111-18NormalBorderlineB-219-25Fast NormalMildC26-35Noch ZugelassenModerateD36-50Mittlere


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

for what it's worth Anubis the positioning of your dog is terrible. I would re do the shot .


----------



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Is he showing any symptoms at all? Any limping? Clicking noises? Hard to get up or down stairs? Bunny hopping?


No none of those, she runs really fast too chasing toys, etc and has no problems. Never bunny hops and gets up and lays down with no problems at all. She's 2.5 years old and we've never seen her show any signs of HD.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Keep her lean and fit and she quite possibly won't have any problems. I had one with severe hips who did fine all her life! Not breeding material but...........


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

carmspack said:


> for what it's worth Anubis the positioning of your dog is terrible. I would re do the shot .


I was thinking she did that X-ray to look for problems causing pain, but I could be wrong. You do not need perfect or near perfect positioning for that. Im not sure why people in GENERAL get their panties all in a wad over positioning when people post xrays & are just looking for something causing pain (which is not this thread but I see it in lots of threads). No way in real life when I take pelvis X-rays I am going to get great positioning all the time. It would take way too long, most dogs are not that compliant, most would require sedation, which most owners will not pay for just to look and see if the hips are what is causing a limp, pain, etc. some of these dogs are 90-100+ lbs, with most techs and vets being females, just not going to happen in day to day general practice. There are always risks to sedation as well. For some reason many of the GSD, Goldens, and Labs I see are HUGE, yes many overweight but many not, just humongous. It is a rare day I see a golden that isn't up near 100 lbs. I see so many people hating on the vet clinic for not great positioning, and it just grinds my gears, how about you come in there and wrestle this 100 lb furry beast who is flailing all over the place, trying to bite, trying to to throw itself off the table, kicking people in the face and scratching them.....most dogs are not comfortable laying directly on their back, let alone getting their legs pulled tight to get them out straight. 
I do not see a reason on her X-ray that those hips would be causing the dog pain, which she confirms. That is all most people want to know.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I love my vet clinic --- x rays prelims, pre-purchase (police candidates) and OFA's . Beautiful positions. Crisp clear definition (setting) . No sedation. Vet Dr Jim Holmes a man in his late 60's and slim young female vet techs.
I have been using him for the last 25 years - I hope he does not retire before I do.
He also does x rays for a local Leonberger breeder . Same procedure - no sedation.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would agree if I want a quick diagnostic shot for an issue I may not worry about precise positioning but if I am going to send to OFA I want it done that way. And then, Carmen, your dogs are probably pretty compliant.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't think there's pain because the dog is still young. It could start to cause pain when the dog gets older.

Pretty much all vet clinics around me will put the dog under for an x-ray. I went to one an hour away where they don't but my boy still required a tranquilizer to get him to calm down enough for positioning. I was in there helping the vet and the vet tech the whole time...and understandably my boy wasn't happy with the whole thing.

I had it done so that I could comfortably continue doing obedience and agility. If my boy showed any signs of dysplasia, we'd be done jumping.

I do think the positioning is a little weird on the x-ray but it shouldn't make that much of a difference. There are signs of some dysplasia...and although it might not be causing discomfort now, it might in the future. If you had plans to do a lot of jumping with this dog, its probably time to rethink that. It might be worth your money to get the x-ray redone and then you might get a card from the OFA saying FAIR instead of MILD. But you'll know that its probably closer to MILD.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Carmen for posting that comparison! That's very helpful.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes the position is horrible. Zeke was very slightly favoring a right hind leg and that's the only reason we snapped one. In fact our head tech noticed it, the vet could barely appreciate it. And then on very deep palpation he pulled away. The film is good enough for both a radiologist and us to diagnose mild HD. It is not an OFA film and will never be sent off. No need to sedate for us to see what we need to see on that film, and that was the straightest shot I could get restraining my own dog. And yes fighting more and with more time we could of stressed him more and straitened him more. Again no need for what we need to know. There's a fine line and a lot of people just don't see it. How much do you really need to stress and push the dog to get a proper diagnosis? If it's not OFA hips do not need to be perfectly straight to get a HD diagnosis.

My biggest example of that is a mildly dysplastic dog may not develop osteoarthritis until much later in life. Zeke is mild, he is 6, no real signs of osteoarthritis developing yet. Joint capsules still look fairly good.

BTW for the record I mispoke, it is the LEFT side that is the worst side not the right on zeke

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

but he may not be dysplastic Leerburg | The Importance of Good Positioning on Canine Hip X-rays


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

carmspack said:


> but he may not be dysplastic Leerburg | The Importance of Good Positioning on Canine Hip X-rays


With all due respect, zeke is OBVIOUSLY dysplastic to anyone in the field that knows how to read xrays. That is even coming from a board certified radiologist. The angle on his hips is not horrible. The left femur is angled out, which if anything should rotate and push the femoral head more in to the socket and give the appearance of LESS dysplasia and increased femoral head coverage. He has a very obvious shallow acetabulum and lack of femoral head coverage, plus decreased joint space. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Anubis_Star said:


> With all due respect, zeke is OBVIOUSLY dysplastic to anyone in the field that knows how to read xrays. That is even coming from a board certified radiologist. The angle on his hips is not horrible. The left femur is angled out, which if anything should rotate and push the femoral head more in to the socket and give the appearance of LESS dysplasia and increased femoral head coverage. He has a very obvious shallow acetabulum and lack of femoral head coverage, plus decreased joint space.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


To my untrained eye, I'd guess Zeke's hips to be rated as fair based on that x-ray you posted. They really don't look bad at all. I think Zeke's looks better than the OP's dog's hips (sorry op!). 

You can tell Zeke's left hip is a little worse than the right, but that could also be a positioning issue. With proper positioning, that left hip might look just like the right hip. 

You never sent that x-ray off to be graded?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that's why I provided the "importance of proper positioning"

"might be worth your money to get the x-ray redone and then you might get a card from the OFA saying FAIR instead of MILD."

from Mild to borderline or to OFA FAIR and FAIR is not dysplastic. 

my vet comes from the school of "if it's worth doing it's worth doing right". When we do plates , while they are in the solution -- I take the dog (subject of x rays) for a 20 minute brisk walk around the subdivision and the hydro field and ravine . I get called to the back , the plates are put on the light board. If he is not happy with the positioning , example a dog with a bit of a bony back may lean to one side -- we re-do it . That may have happened once or twice - once the exposure wasn't enough to give a clear definition.

He is very good at reading them. When we submit them to ofa for prelim , or ofa for certification his comments are almost 100% what the ofa report says.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Im not arguing the point anymore, sorry  you're correct it is an untrained eye.

No I never had OFA done on him. He's 6 years old, BYB, I never even akc registered him. He exhibited pain on deep palpation, we threw him on the table to confirm. If I was a PAYING client those films would of been redone, dont get me wrong. When I'm sending out real films they are proper. For me just throwing my own dog on the table, I saw what I had to see. 

Berlin is getting his Penn hip done soon and will get preliminary OFA done at 1 yr old.

If it appeases you all, I WILL redo these films tonight at work to show he indeed has mild HD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> You never sent that x-ray off to be graded?


I sent it off to a board certified radiologist, who agreed that it was mild HD, more severe in the left hip



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

carmspack said:


> I love my vet clinic --- x rays prelims, pre-purchase (police candidates) and OFA's . Beautiful positions. Crisp clear definition (setting) . No sedation. Vet Dr Jim Holmes a man in his late 60's and slim young female vet techs.
> I have been using him for the last 25 years - I hope he does not retire before I do.
> He also does x rays for a local Leonberger breeder . Same procedure - no sedation.


That's fabulous. However, the vast majority of the dog owning population are not at all like you and do not have dogs like yours. I also positioned my own GSD with a little help from a friend but no sedation for hip xrays that turned out great in 2 shots. I would love to see your same vet take an anxious hyper 100 lb huge fat obese lab and get it positioned perfectly staright on its back with rear legs pulled out straight within a few shots. Several of our techs are barely over 100 lbs myself included. Sometimes I feel like we are doing great if we just get them onto the table, it's that bad. Many pet owners do not do a gosh darn thing as far as training their dogs and let them do whatever the heck they want whenever they want. Shockingly we have very very few good breeders in BFE West Virginia so it's not like we do OFAs very often, maybe once a year.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

ugavet, I love you so. You're my voice of reason from the vet field. Y'all have to remember that most folks don't bother to train beyond a sit, if even that. Our practice regularly strong-arms dogs for x-rays without sedation, but very rarely for OFA. If a dog comes by that can be positioned without complaint, we prefer to do un-sedated. It keeps the hips in tighter.

OP, I'm just a vet assistant. But the socket coverage is blatant and not all that affected by subtleties in placement. The socket will not magically cover more of the femoral head with a twerk of the legs. The depth of the femoral head can and will change with positioning and level of sedation (heavily sedated dogs slack and can allow the head to pull away more than they would when not sedated) but bone will not grow out of nowhere.
Femoral heads are distorted (should be as round as possible and well-seated), necks are thickened. I would not expect this to get a good rating.

Please let us know what you hear. I have a HD diagnosis with no symptoms to speak of. I hope to have many years (hopefully a whole life) ahead of us with no symptoms. Keep muscle tone up and continue with excellent nutrition, no matter what the results.


----------



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

marbury said:


> ugavet, I love you so. You're my voice of reason from the vet field. Y'all have to remember that most folks don't bother to train beyond a sit, if even that. Our practice regularly strong-arms dogs for x-rays without sedation, but very rarely for OFA. If a dog comes by that can be positioned without complaint, we prefer to do un-sedated. It keeps the hips in tighter.
> 
> OP, I'm just a vet assistant. But the socket coverage is blatant and not all that affected by subtleties in placement. The socket will not magically cover more of the femoral head with a twerk of the legs. The depth of the femoral head can and will change with positioning and level of sedation (heavily sedated dogs slack and can allow the head to pull away more than they would when not sedated) but bone will not grow out of nowhere.
> Femoral heads are distorted (should be as round as possible and well-seated), necks are thickened. I would not expect this to get a good rating.
> ...


I'll let you know as soon as we get the results. Its just really frustrating when so many; actually all of the dogs in her pedigree had passing hip grades. I'm in school to be a vet tech, I've got one more year to go, but we haven't gone over x-rays and such yet, that's not for a few more months and seeing as you've been in the field and seen this type of thing and clearly know more about it than I do myself, I do greatly appreciate your input. OFA says that even if she gets a "fair" if a good portion of her pedigree has passing grades to go ahead and breed her, however if she does not get at least a fair (which at this point Its going to be fair at best) then she will be spayed and I'll have to buy myself a new female breeding prospect.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Shedevil, go to this thread and read it: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ntended-foundation-bitch-hip-dysplasia-4.html


----------



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

marbury said:


> Shedevil, go to this thread and read it: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ntended-foundation-bitch-hip-dysplasia-4.html


Oh sear, apparently we're not the only ones that got the short end of the stick. Its really frustrating and we still haven't gotten the results back from OFA it will probably be another week, but I really don't know what to think. Once we know for sure we'll start making a plan for the future of the kennel that I haven't even started.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you buy her as a breeding prospect? Did you sign a contract with a health guarantee?


----------



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Did you buy her as a breeding prospect? Did you sign a contract with a health guarantee?


I need to go back and look at the contract, we bought her on limited reg with switching to full reg with proof of passing OFA at 2 years old and getting at least s certificate in training and my mother paid over $1200 to have her professionally trained. I think it was a 2 year guarantee on hips but she wanted prelims done by 1 year of age and actual OFA at 2 years but the prelims were never done (my mothers fault it's technically her dog) and I eventually made the appointment and took Sam myself. When we bought Sam my mom had said once she was old enough to be bred and passes OFA testing that i would get a female puppy from the first litter which is why the past 2 years I've done everything I can to keep Sam healthy and happy and now I don't know what to do... Just waiting on the results now I guess...


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Lots of folks chimed in on that thread about options for you if you get 'bad news'. Starting with a proven adult is a guaranteed way to begin with a known quantity.

On the other hand, something about having a 'baby mama' in my house just for breeding still squicks me. I like raising a puppy because I can control their development. But it's something to consider for a foundation.


----------



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

marbury said:


> Lots of folks chimed in on that thread about options for you if you get 'bad news'. Starting with a proven adult is a guaranteed way to begin with a known quantity.
> 
> On the other hand, something about having a 'baby mama' in my house just for breeding still squicks me. I like raising a puppy because I can control their development. But it's something to consider for a foundation.


Yea that's definitely an option but I have two young kids, 7 & almost 4, and it worries me bringing an adult dog home that may not be socialized well with children. I know the crucial socializing period is from around 6-12 weeks of age and would definitely feel better about getting one right at 8 weeks and having a whole month to properly socialize before that window starts to close. I'll need to make sure I get one guaranteed for hips, but it would just suck to end up with one that doesn't pass. I'm going to see what I can find around here for good breeders and see if I can't make a deal with them for a female pup in the near future, even if Sam manages to get a Fair ill still want a female of my own to start things rolling. Just crossing my fingers for now hoping Sam passes hers. We already had a stud lined up and everything. Makes me sick just thinking about the fact she may not pass. Gah.


----------



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, its been two weeks today and still haven't heard from OFA, they said it would be at least 2 weeks so now we're just anxiously waiting for the results.... I'll let you all know when we get them. makes me sick just thinking about it


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Sometimes the results are posted online before you actually get the paperwork in the mail. There was an option to check when you filled everything out.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

In my experience OFA tends to take closer to 4 weeks to get the results back. 

The breeding of hip certified dogs reduces the risk of HD in offspring, but certainly cannot eliminate it entirely. So that her pedigree is all certified dogs was a good place to start when buying a puppy, but that can't guarantee that the offspring will have good hips too. Certified dogs can and do produce HD, just not as often as dogs with bad hips would.

I would be absolutely shocked (and dismayed for the breed) if those passed with a fair. Looks like mild to moderate HD to me. Very sorry you're going through this and while it can certainly be disappointing if you intended to breed her (been there myself many times) the good news is that while the hips are "bad" they aren't so much so that she will likely have problems. Good diet, appropriate exercise, keeping her lean and fit, and joint supplements and she should have a good long life with no problems.


----------



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

well.... we just got the results in the mail,. its not good, not good at all. They say she has *moderate hip dysplasia*, its not even mild, its moderate! we're making arrangements to get her spayed in the next couple weeks, there is no way in **** we'd ever breed a dog with any dysplasia. Looks like I'll be definitely buying my own foundation bitch from a kennel I know of that I've talked to a lot, and can get get a pup with full AKC reg and a guarantee on hips. I'm really disappointed, but at the same time I was expecting this from all the honest opinions that we received saying her hips did not look good.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Shedevilx15 said:


> well.... we just got the results in the mail,. its not good, not good at all. They say she has *moderate hip dysplasia*, its not even mild, its moderate! we're making arrangements to get her spayed in the next couple weeks, there is no way in **** we'd ever breed a dog with any dysplasia. Looks like I'll be definitely buying my own foundation bitch from a kennel I know of that I've talked to a lot, and can get get a pup with full AKC reg and a guarantee on hips. I'm really disappointed, but at the same time I was expecting this from all the honest opinions that we received saying her hips did not look good.


Sounds like my situation exactly, mate. I feel your pain. Enjoy her as a pet and move forward; you'll get where you want to be one day. Kudos for making the hard but responsible choice.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry you didn't get good news, and really sorry your baby has not so good hips, hopefully it won't bother her.


----------

